# Pointing a Square Shooter 2000



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A friend gave me a Square Shooter 2000 and I was wondering how does one point this silly thing?

Don't get me wrong, I have been installing my own stuff for years and do know the basic concept. This thing though has things such as elevation and skew so I was wondering if there was a starting point which I am suppose to use as a reference?

Does anyone know of a good inexpensive meter for OTA? The wife would not be happy if I were to spend $200+ for a one time use.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> ...a starting point which I am suppose to use as a reference?


I always start here: http://www.antennaweb.org. Get a compass and point it in the right direction. Then if elevation matters, tilt it slowly up/down until you get it as good as it'll get.


fluffybear said:


> Does anyone know of a good inexpensive meter for OTA?


Both my Dish HD receiver and my HDTV show a channel's signal quality. Use your set's quality indicator as your meter for pointing the antenna.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Top down in a trash can.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The wife refuses to allow me to mount this on the roof. She considers the pitch way to steep for her comfort and after going up and looking at it myself, I don't blame her. 

Can the Square Shooter be mounted in the attic?
If no, any recommendations for indoor antennas. Been to antenna web and all but they really do not give you true recommendations. 
Quickly, I am about 30 miles SW of the transmitters and the only real obstructions I am going to have is the attic wall.

Just for fun, some I would love to hear from installers on how they actually handle getting up and walking around on on such steep roofs. My guess is pole spikes.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

that should work in the attic...if that close to the source....
doesn't that have an amp??i have the SS2200 &
it works great....i am 35-40 miles from the source & 
have a few trees to contend with...but mine is on the
roof just above the roof line so not to see it very easy
coming down the street


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't speak for installers, but roofers use thick foam pads (4"-6"), somewhere in the 2' square range. They will not slide when pressure is applied, by sitting on them, against asphalt shingles. A person would need 2 of them. Those and a rubber type shoe sole--you're good to go.

Pole spikes on a roof? Yikes!!! Not on mine!!!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

budgoo said:


> I can't speak for installers, but roofers use thick foam pads (4"-6"), somewhere in the 2' square range. They will not slide when pressure is applied, by sitting on them, against asphalt shingles. A person would need 2 of them. Those and a rubber type shoe sole--you're good to go.
> 
> Pole spikes on a roof? Yikes!!! Not on mine!!!


I'll give you pole spikes was not a very good guess! :bad_nono:


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> The wife refuses to allow me to mount this on the roof. She considers the pitch way to steep for her comfort and after going up and looking at it myself, I don't blame her.


A square shooter can be mounted on the side of the house that faces the towers.

If that doesn't work for you, an eave mount can be accessed from an extension ladder without climbing on the pitched roof.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

fluffybear said:


> Can the Square Shooter be mounted in the attic?


I have mine mounted in the attic, about 18 miles from the towers and getting high 90's or 100 on my receivers. I used the mounting hardware that came with the unit and just hung it upside down off a joist, works fine for me.


----------

